# Nassahegan - 10/1/08



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

Great ride tonight. I'll elaborate more later, but here are a few highlights:
Johnnypoach didn't let anyone down with his on trail antics.
Met rueler. Super nice guy and it turns out he and johnnypoach have known each other for several years.
I took a high speed OTB, lawn darting/landing on my head.
powhunter wrecked the usual 5 or 6 times.
2knees styled the 3 footer on his first MTB ride!
Two rear derailleurs were destroyed within a half mile of each other - rueler and Grassi21
One for the record books...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't wait to hear the stories from this ride!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2008)

2knees is my idol.  impressive seeing you hit those jumps.

despite the mechanical issues it was a fun ride.  i would like to get out there again.  i need to start anticipate when i need to shift for a climb.  its bothering me that i cant make an attempt at some of those climbs.

missed the lbs by 30 min.  talked to roy and they should have it in stock or able to get it by friday.  fingers crossed for the weekend.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 1, 2008)

what a combo of fun and utter absolute pain.  you guys are in some sick shape.

thanks for showing me around, that was eye opening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2008)

"do it bob marley style"  could be the quote of the day.  8)  I know i just did.


----------



## rueler (Oct 1, 2008)

great riding with you guys!! Sorry I held everyone up at the end with my derailleur issues. It sucked even worse when grassi's went down for the count too. Luckily, I got the bike to my lbs before they shut the doors for the night. 

Greg, we both need to check that hobo cave drop off our lists. There's no excuse after seeing how smooth that landing was, even on a hardtail.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, sounds like I missed a good one.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

*Some more detail*

Got a call from 2knees who was already at the lot before 4 pm! Chris and I pulled in within seconds of each other at 4:20 which was an appropriate theme for this ride.  powhunter and johnnypoach soon arrived and we were off.

I'm sure the guys were like WTF after the first two climbs right off the bat. I was psyched that I cleared both which has been a goal of mine. We then headed south to the top of Wildcat Mountain and rode the latest rejuvenated trail. Part way through we noticed another rider coming towards us in the opposite way. rueler! And it turns out JP and him have some history from skiing together at Southington.

We headed off and did the twisties to the East. I noticed 2knees right on my rear for much of the technical descents. Once at the Tunxis, we headed north to the other newly raked trails. At one point rueler was leading (helluva rider) and I was keeping up pretty good at what I assume was a toned down pace for him. Started down a sweet smooth and fast downhill. Well, I misjudged the hairpin at the end of the hill, mashed the front brakes and OTB'd at a high rate of speed. I think I probably flew 10+ feet before lawn darting and having my body fold over myself like an accordion. Thank god for the helmet as well as impacting soft leafy soil. If I had hit a rock at that speed, this sucka would have been history. Tweaked my back on the compression, but it's not stiffening up as much as I thought it might. The beers are helping. :beer:

I let the crew pass as I needed to ride in the back for a while to straighten out my head. We then headed over to the NW section of twisties. We got to the 3 footer and scoped it for a bit. 2knees then decided to go for it and hit it smooooooth. Impressive. Perfect landing. Hitting that with just enough speed to clear it is the key. The landing is great unless you soar too far. Pat did it again, just as cleanly. I was still shaken up and had no interest in trying it today. Next time for sure now that I know that slower is a better approach.

Once back at the Tunxis, we cruised the rock garden. Towards the end rueler annihilated his rear der. Took some time to get that sorted out and he decided to just coaster bike it back. Within 10 minutes Grassi managed to suck a huge stick into his der and ripped that bitch off too. Chris and Scott headed back to the cars.

Pat, Johnny, Steve and me hit the little freeridish decent back to the lot. It took three attempts, but I cleared the big rock to ramp. After scoping the ramp-rock-ramp, I hit that too as did Pat who rode off the last to feet of the descent ramp and shoulder checked a tree. :lol: We then sessioned the little dirt jumps. Pat got some nice airs there.

So, all in all an interesting ride. Pat scored an A+ as far as I'm concerned. That was a pretty hard core intro to mountain biking. He's got the balls for it. Just needs to build the wind. We rode 4.72 miles this afternoon. *Trail record*.



2knees said:


> what a combo of fun and utter absolute pain.  you guys are in some sick shape.
> 
> thanks for showing me around, that was eye opening.



Like I said you have the perfect mentality for MTB. You need to just ride to build up the endurance. Again, that's a no joke intro to MTB and you did great.



Grassi21 said:


> "do it bob marley style"  could be the quote of the day.



:lol: JP busts out with some classics. The turkey chase was pretty funny too.



rueler said:


> great riding with you guys!! Sorry I held everyone up at the end with my derailleur issues. It sucked even worse when grassi's went down for the count too. Luckily, I got the bike to my lbs before they shut the doors for the night.
> 
> Greg, we both need to check that hobo cave drop off our lists. There's no excuse after seeing how smooth that landing was, even on a hardtail.



Great to meet you. You're a helluva rider. Thanks for keeping the pace down when you were leading. Question - do you ever get winded? I never once saw you breathing heavy...

That drop is on the to do list for sure. I wasn't going tempt fate twice and try it today though. I was pretty shaken up from that wreck.


----------



## rueler (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, we've got to get out again soon! I was super entertained and impressed with your crew. You guys rip. JohnnyPoach definitely supplied enough entertainment to keep me laughing through the weekend. I forgot how nutz he is!! I thought his fork was going to explode on those smaller rock drops...and he kept asking for more. 2knees has serious talent for being a first time rider...i wouldn't call you a full fledged newbie because you ride better than people I know that have been riding for years. You showed us up on the drop...and you dropped it smoooooth both times!! 

Greg, I wasn't holding back on the downhills or uphills...which is pretty much all of the loop. You guys keep up fine...and you're a helluva rider.  You guys should jump in on a ride with my ski crew. Very similar pace and they're a bunch of knuckleheads that I think you'd all get along with. Johnny knows most of them..

Oh yeah, I don't get winded because I carry an oxygen tank in my camelback.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

rueler said:


> Oh yeah, I don't get winded because I carry an oxygen tank in my camelback.



I had a feeling there was some trickery at play. I was wondering if you were a cyborg or something at one point.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

rueler said:


> JohnnyPoach definitely supplied enough entertainment to keep me laughing through the weekend. I forgot how nutz he is!! I thought his fork was going to explode on those smaller rock drops...and he kept asking for more.



Johnny's good for a once-a-month ride. You appreciate him more in limited doses. :razz: The funny thing is that POS he rode tonight isn't the biggest piece of crap he's ridden this season:





Put the sound up. The commentary is classic. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 1, 2008)

some of the climbs you guys were able to make are unimaginable to me. Greg has this stuff down.  very impressed. At one point, i dont think my breathing came back to normal for like 20 minutes.  Thought my lungs were on fire.  I'll be honest, i kinda thought it was gonna be easier.  but the downhills and the couple of jumps and the random obstacles do make it worthwhile.  I'd like to try some more of those boulders Greg climbed up and rode down.  I kinda whiffed the one i did try.  

Funny, i expected to get banged up pretty bad after i realized you werent giving me a beginner introduction.  I did clip 3 or 4 trees with each shoulder but all in all, i came out pretty clean.  

Rueller, watching you come to a complete stop in the mud, then move forward and power up that steep, rocky incline was crazy.  I think i dropped an f-bomb but it was impressive.  

again, much thanks for ride.


----------



## rueler (Oct 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> some of the climbs you guys were able to make are unimaginable to me. Greg has this stuff down.  very impressed. At one point, i dont think my breathing came back to normal for like 20 minutes.  Thought my lungs were on fire.  I'll be honest, i kinda thought it was gonna be easier.  but the downhills and the couple of jumps and the random obstacles do make it worthwhile.  I'd like to try some more of those boulders Greg climbed up and rode down.  I kinda whiffed the one i did try.
> 
> Funny, i expected to get banged up pretty bad after i realized you werent giving me a beginner introduction.  I did clip 3 or 4 trees with each shoulder but all in all, i came out pretty clean.
> 
> ...



it's all about home court advantage...I got lucky!! and I know that spot really well. 

You gotta get out with these guys on a less techy trail ride...WH res. would be fun for you since you're into the downhills. If you ride the loop from the MDC lot clockwise you have about 3 miles of gradual climbing at the start followed by 9 or so miles of awesome roller coastery trails that are mostly descending miles. Fun place to play around at...and it rides faster than Burlington ever will.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> some of the climbs you guys were able to make are unimaginable to me. Greg has this stuff down.  very impressed. At one point, i dont think my breathing came back to normal for like 20 minutes.  Thought my lungs were on fire.  I'll be honest, i kinda thought it was gonna be easier.  but the downhills and the couple of jumps and the random obstacles do make it worthwhile.  I'd like to try some more of those boulders Greg climbed up and rode down.  I kinda whiffed the one i did try.
> 
> Funny, i expected to get banged up pretty bad after i realized you werent giving me a beginner introduction.  I did clip 3 or 4 trees with each shoulder but all in all, i came out pretty clean.
> 
> ...



Yeah, just riding a bike through the woods. Piece of cake, riiiiiight? :lol:

Thanks for the kind words. I've really fallen in love with MTB and things I enjoy I try to do as best as I can. My biggest limitation is having balls. I think back to June and there are things I never would have tried back then that I see you, Chris and Gary (gmcunni) attempt. Maintaining speed and "going for it" is such a huge part of MTB. It still amazes me the gnarly terrain you can get over on a bike if you just try.

The endurance comes with just doing it. I've logged probably 250 miles this summer. I'm at the point now where I look forward to the climbs, especially more technical ones. When my legs are screaming I just keep pushing it and only walk if I wreck or step out because I ran out of gas. I figure each time I'm breathing heavy, I'm building wind and endurance and that not only makes me a stronger rider, but will put me in better ski shape which is why I started this in the first place. In the past, from late April to mid November, I really did no exercise. I'm anxious to see if/how the MTBing I did this summer helps once the ski season rolls around.


----------



## rueler (Oct 1, 2008)

Trust me when I tell you that it will help you immensely!!

Unfortunately, skiing all winter does absolutely NOTHING for your biking fitness. When you get back on the saddle next spring, your lungs and legs will need a "few" rides to get back to form.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice riding with ya guys....Good meeting ya scott!!!  Those trails really kicked my ass..That sucked busting up 2 derailers within an hour...  Greg you are riding like a FN mad man!!!!!  Good to see ya come out with us 2knees!!!!  WTG hitting all those drops and kickers!!   Jonnypoach....fix up that trek or get a new bike your gonna kill yourself bro!!

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2008)

dropped the bike off at 10am just as the lbs was opening.  he might be able to get it back to me by tomorrow night.  fingers crossed.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> dropped the bike off at 10am just as the lbs was opening.  he might be able to get it back to me by tomorrow night.  fingers crossed.



they got my derailleur fixed very quickly.  if you get it back you thinking of joining Sunday AM in Trumbull?


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'll be honest, i kinda thought it was gonna be easier.
> 
> ...after i realized you werent giving me a beginner introduction.



:lol: Too funny. At what point did you realize it wasn't a "beginner introduction"? How you feeling today, BTW? 

You should give it another try. We'll ride out of Lamson corner next time and hit some of that stuff. More twisty, flowy singletrack. Less climbing...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: Too funny. At what point did you realize it wasn't a "beginner introduction"? How you feeling today, BTW?
> 
> You should give it another try. We'll ride out of Lamson corner next time and hit some of that stuff. More twisty, flowy singletrack. Less climbing...




It took me about 1/2 way up the first big climb to figure it out.  

I loved the whole thing, and i wouldnt be against doing that same area or loop again, i'm just probably going to start walking the uphills sooner.  I was trying to keep up with you as best as i could at first and wasn't being realistic with myself.  When i started to see white spots and and had to turn around to pick up the lung that flew out of my mouth, i knew it was hopeless.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2008)

oh and i'm in some pretty nice pain.  legs are sore and my neck/upper back is stiff.  also nailed my taint on the seat pretty good when i dropped that rock the second time.  hurts more today then yesterday.


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm just probably going to start walking the uphills sooner.  I was trying to keep up with you as best as i could at first and wasn't being realistic with myself.  When i started to see white spots and and had to turn around to pick up the lung that flew out of my mouth, i knew it was hopeless.



Might not be a bad idea to have some water along with you too... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> they got my derailleur fixed very quickly.  if you get it back you thinking of joining Sunday AM in Trumbull?



i'm out.  8:30 mass is killing my Sun morning ride time.  might do waldo after church.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Might not be a bad idea to have some water along with you too... :lol:



and to think, i wasnt even going to bring that 16 oz bottle with me.  I finished that in about 30 minutes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2008)

cool nothing like stoned mountain biking..lol


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> and to think, i wasnt even going to bring that 16 oz bottle with me.  I finished that in about 30 minutes.



I drink anywhere from 40-100 oz on a typical ride.


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm out.  8:30 mass is killing my Sun morning ride time.  might do waldo after church.



Most churches have a Saturday afternoon mass...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2008)

i get at least two liters in me before the ride.  i probably put down another 1.5 liters during a ride.  when i get home i usually have a couple of beers.  and if i'm lucky, a nice bowl of blueberries from maine. 8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Most churches have a Saturday afternoon mass...



we started going to this tiny church in roxbury.  seats less than 100 and they only have one mass, 8:30 am.  which makes waldo a good option for me after i get my amens and alleluias in.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> a nice bowl of blueberries from maine. 8)



dude, stop rubbing it in.  you're killing me.


btw, thanks for carrying the water for me.  talk about totally unprepared on my part.  :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> dude, stop rubbing it in.  you're killing me.
> 
> 
> btw, thanks for carrying the water for me.  talk about totally unprepared on my part.  :roll:



no problem.  i peed it it one of those times i lagged behind.


----------



## rueler (Oct 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> dude, stop rubbing it in.  you're killing me.
> 
> 
> btw, thanks for carrying the water for me.  talk about totally unprepared on my part.  :roll:



2knees, do you need a cage to hold a water bottle?? I've got at least 3 or 4 kicking around that I don't use at all!! If you want one, let me know and I can give it to you on a ride. 

My bike is fixed already!! My shop had it ready by the time I got out of work today. you guys riding anywhere this weekend??


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2008)

Pat,
Just get out and ride, the rest will come with time & sweat. If you want I can give you a tour of some stuff close to you so you can get out on your own. The West Hartford Res. and Case Mt are both real close to you. 

FWIW, Greg's first 6 or so rides this year were on trails MUCH easier than what he took you on for your first ride.


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> FWIW, Greg's first 6 or so rides this year were on trails MUCH easier than what he took you on for your first ride.



Okay. I'll play along. You've never ridden the trails we took Pat on yesterday so how do you know what they are like?. Secondly, where exactly did I ride my first six or so rides? Just sayin'...








:razz:

Anyway, you are right in that the Stone Road trails are far more challenging than anything I first rode. Just not sure why the comparison is important...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Johnny's good for a once-a-month ride. You appreciate him more in limited doses. :razz: The funny thing is that POS he rode tonight isn't the biggest piece of crap he's ridden this season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mighty Mighty Bosstones rock!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. I'll play along. You've never ridden the trails we took Pat on yesterday so how do you know what they are like?. Secondly, where exactly did I ride my first six or so rides? Just sayin'...
> ...



If I recall you first handfull of rides this year where at White Memorial and you told me that stuff was MUCH easier than anything at Nass.


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If I recall you first handfull of rides this year where at White Memorial and you told me that stuff was MUCH easier than anything at Nass.


3 X White Memorial, 1 Hubbard, 1 Nepaug and 1 WH Rez to be exact. #7 was Nass. What's the point again?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> What's the point again?



He's just reminding us how much we sucked the first few rides:razz:


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> He's just reminding us how much we sucked the first few rides:razz:



Ha! No argument there.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember the first ride at Nass(with the paper directions) doing the main loop and probably walking my bike more than I rode it


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I remember the first ride at Nass(with the paper directions) doing the main loop and probably walking my bike more than I rode it



I don't know if we walked more than rode on that ride, but we did a fair amount more walking.  We also did a LOT more stopping, mostly to try and figure out where we were going though.  I still remember sitting atop that short little washed out downhill that you first encounter in the cemetery twisty area, the three of us debating the best line to get down it. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I still remember sitting atop that short little washed out downhill that you first encounter in the cemetery twisty area, the three of us debating the best line to get down it. :lol:



That's a treacherous spot. :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's a treacherous spot. :razz:



Is that the one with the little jump made out of a 2x8 at the bottom?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's a treacherous spot. :razz:



Are you and Jeff still using the ladies' tee trail braid to the right?? :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Is that the one with the little jump made out of a 2x8 at the bottom?



Yes


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you and Jeff still using the ladies' tee trail braid to the right?? :roll:



That was one time. Let it go. :razz: You're no stranger to lady tees, my friend...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> That was one time. Let it go. :razz: You're no stranger to lady tees, my friend...



Yes, but I've never taken video of myself riding them...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes, but I've never taken video of myself riding them...



Do I have to grab the pic out of the birthday thread?:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Do I have to grab the pic out of the birthday thread?:razz:



Me being a gaper has nothing to do with taking ladies' tees..


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Me being a gaper



Very good point.

Ok, how about this one then, by us going that way, it puts us in a better alignment to hit the _huge_ jump with a lot more speed, therefore giving us the extra momentum to hit the first rock in the garden and launch over the rest:wink:

Actually, your right, we're just a bunch of ladies.:razz:


----------



## rueler (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice...I'm glad you guys are riding that p path to the riders right of that downhill...Because of you, now that hill is climbable in the reverse direction. I made it the last couple times only because of your path...it's nearly impossible if you ride through the guts of the loose rutted out part of the hill. BUT, I always ride the played out section when going downhill. Save the p path for when you come the other way.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2008)

got the bike back.  pretty psyched they were able to turn it around so fast.


----------



## rueler (Oct 3, 2008)

WH res. tomorrow at 8am if you want!! MDC lot on route 4.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 3, 2008)

rueler said:


> WH res. tomorrow at 8am if you want!! MDC lot on route 4.



Would love to join you, but I have way too much to do in the morning. I am thinking of hitting the Rez (or Nass) on Sunday.


----------



## rueler (Oct 3, 2008)

I can do Nass. on Sunday morning if you're up for it.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd love to do the WH resevoir sometime.  Let me know if you guys do that one anytime soon.


----------

